# Peeing in her sleep



## Trammel (Sep 11, 2012)

So the second week home with Baily we noticed that when she was in a deep sleep, she would piddle and never wake up from it. She is two years old now and has been on Proin for some time. We tried stopping the medication a few months ago and she lasted 3 weeks before having another acciedent. So we put her back on it and the peeing went away of course. I understand the side effects and the chemicals in Proin are not great but that is what the vet prescribed to us was.

My question is there any chance that a raw diet may correct that issue? Does anyone else have any experience like this?

Thank You
~Tram


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's always worth a try on raw to see if it helps but there's no guarantee. 

Is your dog spayed? If so how old was she when she was spayed?


----------



## Trammel (Sep 11, 2012)

She was spayed @ 6 months (wish I had waited now) but her condition was prior to the surgrey.


----------



## katies mum (May 8, 2012)

Hi
I have a five and half year old boxer dog that went through a episode of peeing without ever knowing that he was doing it.He was mortified when he realised,poor boy.we went to the vets to try to find out what was wrong and eventually we discovered that he had spondylosis of the spine and what was happening was the vertibre were trapping nerves effecting the control of the bladder.My vet said it would just get worse and worse and we would have to cope with it the best we can.Since he has been fed raw food it has got better and better and now we have no peeing problems at all.I dont know if we have just been lucky or if the raw food has helped but i think it has helped.My vet also said that he would not survive another 2 years and we are now nearly 3 years on so again i think raw food has really helped.
May be it would be worth getting her spine x-rayed just to count this type of problem out.I would not have known he had spondylosis if i hadnt asked the vet to do the x-rays as he was very active and didnt appear to be in pain
I wish you all the best with Baily


----------



## Trammel (Sep 11, 2012)

I just realized I spelled Bailey's name wrong  
I will look into spondylosis, hopefully it clears up like it did for you Katies mum.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

George has had intermittent urinary incontinence since I got him (almost two years ago). I tried Propalin (Proin) but it didn't completely solve the problem, and I'm not comfortable with the possible side effects.. tried the estrogen supplement as well, which also didn't help. He's been on raw since last December and that hasn't had an effect either.

About two weeks ago he started leaking badly overnight again and I started adding corn silk to his diet. After a few days the leaking stopped, and he's been accident free since then.. of course, it hasn't been very long at all, but I'll keep him on it for now and see how it goes.

I've also heard good things about a product called 'Leaks No More' (for dogs), and if the corn silk doesn't keep things under control, I plan to try that next.


----------

